# Looking for Ideas on Skiff for Big guy



## ChuckingFeathers (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey y'all,

I chuck feathers and I'm looking for a skiff that could support me (6'3" 280), gear and occasionally another fisher. Looking for something that would be small enough for me to solo operate and get into skinny water both fresh and salt on the LA Coast. Any ideas on brands I can begin researching? Tight Lines


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

What's your price range?

Something the size of my old lappy would fit the bill. You may want something a little shallower, especially since you're primarily fishing 2 or less people, but it's sure nice to move all around the boat without worrying about dipping a corner or something. A bigger guy might find some of the smaller/lighter skiffs a little tippy or unstable.

It gets skinny enough for reds around here, but I've never fished LA so I couldn't tell you too much about that. The only time I really feel limited here is trying to get back up in super skinny creeks at low tide, when oyster beds block most of the creek.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I would look for something with a ~70in beam 16-18" of freeboard and 16-18' long
Having a tunnel is pretty nice for LA, but isn't necessary.

Pole or TM?

I would keep an eye out for
High end poling skiffs - HB, EC, BT.
Classics skiffs that work best with TM - Hewes, Action craft, Maverick.
I just want to fish - Carolina Skiff, Aluminum Skiffs ect.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Evo x, fury, vantage, hpx s, Hb 17-8, BT vengeance, strike, or elite, Cayo 18modv, hewes red fisher. The list can get long, it really depends on how you load her, and where/how you want to fish. BTW, were the same size and I would happily own any of those listed.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Salt Marsh Heron 18....16....or the new Tavernier 17 would do nicely for you. Feel free to text me if you want to see pricing information on them. I think you'll like where we come out compared to others. 863-860-7250


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Forgot the new heron! I still want to see how she does on the hook in3 footers off the beach


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Check on them looominum ones.

I’m about the same dimensions and that’s what I’m cypherin on pretty hard.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

16-18ft regular flats boat, not a technical poling skiff, unless your balance is very good and you are nimble with your footing.


----------



## ChuckingFeathers (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank y'all for the advice, gonna do my research


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I fished a Gheenoe NMZ at 6’3” 320#. But it was always solo.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> Salt Marsh Heron 18....16....or the new Tavernier 17 would do nicely for you. Feel free to text me if you want to see pricing information on them. I think you'll like where we come out compared to others. 863-860-7250


Why do you not include the cayenne? Seems based off what I’ve seen on it, it could be a solid option.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

024H6 said:


> Why do you not include the cayenne? Seems based off what I’ve seen on it, it could be a solid option.


It is most definitely a solid option. In terms of stability and length, these 3 may offer slightly more. I had a Cayenne and it was great in every way.


----------

